

An Amazonian’s Response to “Inside Amazon” - mischanix
https://medium.com/@nickciubotariu/an-amazonian-s-response-to-inside-amazon-wrestling-big-ideas-in-a-bruising-workplace-b06ca4f6d53a

======
millstone
I'm glad to hear that there are people at Amazon who have had good
experiences. But I'm surprised at this attitude:

> The hardest problems in technology, bar none, are solved at Amazon...They
> come here because innovation in technology happens here more than anywhere
> else...Today, we’re the world’s most innovative technology company that just
> happens to sell books, among other things

I wonder who outside the company would agree with that?

The idea that Amazon solves the hardest problems in technology, "bar none," is
ridiculous.

------
Zelphyr
Its nice to see a rebuttal of the original article and other post(s) about the
article. I'm not sure I necessarily buy all of it but at the very least he
does a good job of highlighting the clear bias the authors had. Just goes to
show how completely worthless modern news media has become because of their
dishonesty.

